# eMedical Unable to Print eReferral Letter for my New HAP ID



## sherwala (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello,

I can see the link for, “Organize Your Health Examination” for one of my dependent under my Visa Application online status.

Further, when I try to proceed, It request for passport number and Country confirmation for my dependent and then again it provides the link “Organize Your Health Examination”

Further , when I click on it, it opens up another window and gives the warning saying – “Your Request Cannot be processed at this time – Please try again later”...

Does anyone facing similar issue with eMedical System. What are the option for me to print the eReferral for my dependent Medical Examination.

Many Thanks!
Regards,


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Sherwala,

I faced similar problem. When I click on “Organize Your Health Examination" it gives the warning - “Your Request Cannot be processed at this time – Please try again later”...
Till date I have that issue when I try to access emedical through evisa login.



My CO gave the below address: 

"https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient"

If you have Hap Id.. U can give a try. And going forward for checking the emedical status u can use this address by login & print the information sheet which would have ur medical status.


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

sherwala said:


> Hello,
> 
> I can see the link for, “Organize Your Health Examination” for one of my dependent under my Visa Application online status.
> 
> ...


If you don't have the HAP ID you cannot proceed with the link of eMedical 
but if CO updates the system then your Organize Health...link will direct you to the same eMedical and then you can print the referral letter.


CO needs to update the system or provide you the HAP ID. Both will work


----------



## sherwala (Oct 15, 2013)

coolkhu said:


> If you don't have the HAP ID you cannot proceed with the link of eMedical
> but if CO updates the system then your Organize Health...link will direct you to the same eMedical and then you can print the referral letter.
> 
> 
> CO needs to update the system or provide you the HAP ID. Both will work


Thank you coolkhu and sateternal.

I received update for my CO to check the system and now the link "Organize Health ..." appears.

Regards,


----------



## kjaya (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi,

I lodged my visa application (189) online today and I’m having problems downloading the e-medical referral letter.

I have already completed my medical history by clicking the "Organise your health examinations” link through my immiacount homepage. I was then redirected to the “Generate Referral Letter” page. I have tried clicking the “print referral letter” button more than 10 times now but still can ’t see the referral letter.

I hope you can assist me with this matter.


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

kjaya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my visa application (189) online today and I’m having problems downloading the e-medical referral letter.
> 
> ...


What happen when you click it?


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

kjaya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my visa application (189) online today and I&#146;m having problems downloading the e-medical referral letter.
> 
> ...


Check whether pop ups are blocked


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

When I contacted the medical centre for appointment they said I have to carry form 160 & 26 alongwith HAP ID. Please explain what is this?


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

kjaya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my visa application (189) online today and I’m having problems downloading the e-medical referral letter.
> 
> ...


Dear kjaya,

I also lodged 189 few days back. As for medical examination, I read following instruction of the DIAC website. 

//Quote//

If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application.
//Unquote//

Should we wait for CO to ask us for medical examonation.

What is the process for arranging the referal letter.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## kjaya (Dec 16, 2013)

sumdur said:


> Dear kjaya,
> 
> I also lodged 189 few days back. As for medical examination, I read following instruction of the DIAC website.
> 
> ...


I think what you're talking about is the "health declaration" service- which can't be done if you already lodged your application. In your immiaccount-homepage you should be able to see the link--"Organise Your Health exam", it's next to the "attach your documents" section.


----------



## kjaya (Dec 16, 2013)

samkalu said:


> Check whether pop ups are blocked


You are a STAR :rockon:! I was able to generate the referral letter after i disabled the pop-up blocker. Thanks mate


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

Dear Kjaya,

Thanks for your reply. I could generate Referal Letter. Thanks for your guidence.

When I contacted the clinic for the appointment the lady said I have to bring form 26 & 160. Is there any such form for 189?

I think the lady is not updated with the latest referal letter method. Because as per referal letter only original passport and photographs are required.

Please confirm my understanding.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

Dear Friends,

When I contact medical centre for appointment they asked me to carry for 160 and 26. They asked me to download it from the website. Where is this form?

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

sumdur said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> When I contact medical centre for appointment they asked me to carry for 160 and 26. They asked me to download it from the website. Where is this form?
> 
> ...


True, you need to take those forms print out with you when you go for your Medical test.

Here you go: 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/26.pdf

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/160.pdf

Let me know if you can download it without any problem.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

jre05 said:


> True, you need to take those forms print out with you when you go for your Medical test.
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> ...


Thanks JR, I could download it.

I viewed a thread some days back and it was referring only to carry referral letter, photographs etc. These for 160 and 26 was not mentioned in it.

Whether all medical centres don't ask for these form? or what is the reason that it was not mentioned there.

Regards,


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

sumdur said:


> Thanks JR, I could download it.
> 
> I viewed a thread some days back and it was referring only to carry referral letter, photographs etc. These for 160 and 26 was not mentioned in it.
> 
> ...


Well the thread message that you saw is also true, some ask for it and some do not.

Some ask only for Form 26 or 160. Snarayan completed Medicals only with Form 26 and other documents you mentioned. 

Another member named Sathiyaseelan completed it without Form 26 and 160 (He didn't take it and neither it was requested for him). He got grant.

When I look at the form contents, I believe, the doctors will upload it online or perhaps its just a declaration from us to doctors so that, and file it as evidence for them, (a lot of doctors just do not write anything against what was declared by the candidate, do not test much as in physical test). 

Likewise, some may request it and some may not. Its just my inference, not sure. In fact even in my medical center, it wasn't requested, however I plan to take it just in case if they need it! My friends also advised me to take it as they all got grant, and they all took this form. They asked me to fill it in hospital. So do not fill it now, just tell the receptionist and if they ask you to fill there in front of them, do it there.

Or perhaps it could be the case that, some hospitals have it with them and give this form there itself (I remember filling some forms, do not know which form, long back when I went to Australia on 457 Visa). At that time I wasn't requested this form, and now also I am not requested in the same hospital (I believe they have this form).

All the best.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## samirzende (Sep 15, 2013)

sherwala said:


> Hello,
> 
> I can see the link for, “Organize Your Health Examination” for one of my dependent under my Visa Application online status.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am also facing same problem; do i need to contact CO?

Please advise


----------



## onames raima (Jul 31, 2015)

sherwala said:


> Hello,
> 
> I can see the link for, “Organize Your Health Examination” for one of my dependent under my Visa Application online status.
> 
> ...


dear sir,

I need an emedical HAP ID form urgently to get my medical visa filled out.

please can you email an copy please.

need your assistance.

thank you

Onames Raima


----------

